# Headed to Hatteras Village



## Scott-NC (Jul 19, 2013)

Headed to Hatteras Village later this week with some friends for 3 days of fishing. Plan to surf fish and kayak fish in the sound. Any input is appreciated like what's biting, where to get bait, good place to eat Not asking for secret spots (unless you want to share). 
We don't have a 4x4 so we will be walking in for the surf. Was thinking of yakking the skinny water that runs NE of the Breakwater into Sandy Bay. 
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Watch the fishin reports on Teaches Lair Marina and Frisco Rod and Gun websites - Jam/Terry at Teaches and the guys at Frisco R&G give honest reports about fishing and surf conditions --- Good Luck and you can't go wrong eating at Sonny's in Hatteras, don't forget the Saturday evening Fish Fry at the Hatteras Fire Dept. either ---- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Scott-NC said:


> Headed to Hatteras Village later this week with some friends for 3 days of fishing. Plan to surf fish and kayak fish in the sound. Any input is appreciated like what's biting, where to get bait, good place to eat Not asking for secret spots (unless you want to share).
> We don't have a 4x4 so we will be walking in for the surf. Was thinking of yakking the skinny water that runs NE of the Breakwater into Sandy Bay.
> Thanks,
> Scott


Come on Down and see us at Teach's, we will point ya in the right direction.. I also do Guide Work for the Kayak Fishing if you are interested.. JAM


----------



## Scott-NC (Jul 19, 2013)

River- We are staying close to Sonny's so we will definitely check it out. The fish fry sounds great.
Jam - We will stop into Teach's Thursday morning for the right direction. 
Thank you!


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

JAM is the straightest shooter on the island


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks Mots, I just call em as I see em...JAM


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Pops Raw Bar and Grill is on your left about 15 min or so before getting into the village. Keep your eyes open because its a little hole in the wall and not much to look at. AWESOME double cheeseburgers and FF's!!!!!! I just got back yesterday after being on the island for about a week. On the island Sonny's restaurant is not bad either.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

For eats try Capt Table in Buxton for supper,Sonny's or Lighthouse restaurant in Buxton for breakfast..

For the yak,get with Jam one time out and you'll be set.. Plenty of places to get bait Frisco Rod and Gun,Red Drum Tackle,Frank and Fran's,Pelican's Roost,Teaches,Dillon's,Frisco Tackle. All are located from Buxton to Hatteras,and all are willing to tell you what is being caught and where.. If you got a castnet,should be some fingermullet in the surf,and still some sandfleas around as well..


----------



## Scott-NC (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Drumdum. The truck is packed and we are ready to fish. Be there tomorrow night. Hopefully there will be some catching to go with the fishing.


----------

